# WHAT ! ! .. Another Coffee Mug ? ?  . . . lol



## W.Y. (Nov 11, 2010)

Finished this one off today .
Still have not been able to find the $2.99 complete mugs to use the hardware from but I only have two left of the last ten I got for $5.99 each. Will have to take a trip south of the border and pick up another 10 or 12 next week.

Between being under the weather for about a week and then two much travel ling around visiting people I have had very little shop time . Finally got in the shop to turn this one and hope to get back making lots of fill ins for items that sold in the last couple weeks at the Sat morning craft sales. .

This piece of wood had some nice grain pattern so the picture is only of the same mug but showing both sides.

I bet this one will be sold within the first  few  minutes of Saturdays sale like all the catalpa ones usually are.


----------



## Rfturner (Nov 12, 2010)

nice job it looks great


----------



## guylaizure (Nov 12, 2010)

I was at Home depot yesterday and they had a display of 2 per pack travel mugs for $7


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 12, 2010)

guylaizure said:


> I was at Home depot yesterday and they had a display of 2 per pack travel mugs for $7



Were they stainless steel liners excactly the same as Woodcraft and CSUSA sells for ten bucks ?  like this?

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Projects___Kitchenware___Travel_Mug___travel_mug?Args=

A member of my own Woodworking Friends site posted yet another source for them at $3.99 and they are excatly the same  just like the ones I have been using .


----------



## penhead (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice wood and mugs William..!!

But are you finding a certain 'complete' mug that you are able to take the insert out of and use to make the wooden 'cover'..??


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 12, 2010)

penhead said:


> Nice wood and mugs William..!!
> 
> But are you finding a certain 'complete' mug that you are able to take the insert out of and use to make the wooden 'cover'..??



That is correct


----------



## penhead (Nov 12, 2010)

Bill,
Searched your site and couldn't find the link. Would you mind posting it here or send it to me in PM.

Did find this site..any of these work..??
http://www.discountmugs.com/nc/category/travel-mugs/




William O Young said:


> guylaizure said:
> 
> 
> > I was at Home depot yesterday and they had a display of 2 per pack travel mugs for $7
> ...


----------



## guylaizure (Nov 12, 2010)

They were the same as woodcraft.Stainless liner with a colored plastic shell and black plastic bottom.I used a dremel to cut a hole in the bottom to get the screw out.Compared it to one I got from woodcraft and could not tell the difference. Item # 508 782.        UPC # 6 928141 632680


----------



## Dudley Young (Nov 12, 2010)

Super nice. BZ


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 13, 2010)

penhead said:


> Bill,
> Searched your site and couldn't find the link. Would you mind posting it here or send it to me in PM.
> 
> Did find this site..any of these work..??
> ...



The ST58 ones look like the same thing.
PM sent for other info.


----------



## phillywood (Nov 13, 2010)

Bill, what kind of finish you are putting on this that water or liquid won't hurt it?


----------



## tim self (Nov 13, 2010)

Excellent work.  I've never tried one cause I'm "scared" of them.  No idea why but never put it on my list.


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 13, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Bill, what kind of finish you are putting on this that water or liquid won't hurt it?



Heavy coat of polyurethane  on the inside to seal the wood and sanding sealer  followed by 3 or 4 coats of  poly  on the outside . 

I warn every purchaser about no dishwasher and preferably no sink washing. Damp cloth inside and out.


----------

